# Shear Pins/Bolts!



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

i needed some replacements. there was one bent one left in when i got this blower. i first called my local independent dealer, and was told they would be $12 for a pack of three! after shopping around, purchased 10 for $10 off ebay from a seller in Michigan. so, what's the deal with $4/pin?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i believe they call that price gouging !


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Or you get what you pay for!!!!

Brand vs. Copy.

Authentic Ariens or Aftermarket.

You will notice if they break more frequently or the opposite the should and they do not!!!!
(always make sure your augers are spinning freely before you replace your new pins.)

These are rotary who make aftermarket lawn mower blades etc...kind of like oregon products:

https://www.amazon.com/Rotary-918-Shear-Pins-Nuts/dp/B00312V20Q/ref=sr_1_7?keywords=53200500&qid=1574804413&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-7


$1.32 a pin. 

I notice brand are brass usually and most aftermarket are steel.....I think brass is preferred. Anyone???


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

does ariens "make" there own, or just sub-contract?


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

I believe they make their own

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...mi2s7w0-qi5giv8ifabr16kamqeaqyayabegiztfd_bwe


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

https://parts.ariens.com/Gold-Snow-Blower-Shear-Bolts-p/53200500.htm


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

there is that price, $13 for three bolts.

i doubt they make their own nuts and bolts for these machines. why would they? they may be involved in the specs for the bolts, but i have to believe that these are nothing special except that they are sized and provide appropriate breakage. all quality bolts should meet equal standards. 

there must be a fear element built into these types of parts. people may feel if they stray from the brand name the part will be sub-standard and their device will suffer. since i'm new to snow blowers, i don't have an idea how many bolts will be needed. i've read some users have never broken bolt, others may go through several per season.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Part of it is just profit. At times you can find the OEM on ebay or amazon for less and some times it's an "equivalent". That's where a problem might be in getting the right thing for less money or getting something that is cheaply made.

.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

rwh963 said:


> there is that price, $13 for three bolts.
> 
> i doubt they make their own nuts and bolts for these machines. why would they? they may be involved in the specs for the bolts, but i have to believe that these are nothing special except that they are sized and provide appropriate breakage. all quality bolts should meet equal standards.
> 
> there must be a fear element built into these types of parts. people may feel if they stray from the brand name the part will be sub-standard and their device will suffer. since i'm new to snow blowers, i don't have an idea how many bolts will be needed. i've read some users have never broken bolt, others may go through several per season.


I hear you 963.....belts and pins are the life of your Blower so that would be where I would put the money along with a good oil(Engine is a given). Some owners...not on here... that have blowers just put bolts in and forget it....Broken worm gear waiting to happen. 

They probably do not make their own but go to a company that does it to their spec for them. The Ariens fellas will let you know. 

I wasn't telling you to spend that was just showing you what the Ariens are like......I would buy 6 put in the investment early... free shipping and then you are set.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> I would buy 6 put in the investment early... free shipping and then you are set.



Having spare pins is the smartest thing anyone can do. If you break a pin and don't have an easy to get to spare it's just too easy to rationalize that you'll be careful and use a bolt to finish up.
Been there, done that and luckily it didn't bite me. Now I keep spares for every machine I have that runs.

.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

yes, that is why i bought ten. needed two right away. ten arien bolts would run about $40.


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

I bought some on ebay a few years ago from a guy in New Hampshire and they are identical to OEM at a fraction of the cost. I notice no difference in performance (they break like they are supposed to.) I tend to use one or two a season but I always keep a dozen on hand.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have never bought a shear bolt from "Ariens". I got them from Amazon for way less … same stuff.

I guarantee you Ariens does not have a production plant for shear pins. That is an item that would be sourced out, as not cost productive for them.

I have 3 sizes on hand … once in awhile I might snap one on the EOD … ^&%$%#%$ plows …..  But with all the blowers I have, I just park it and grab another, fix it later with hot chocolate, relaxed and warm …


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Lowes has Ariens OEM in the package at my store for $2.48 ea. I think I bought some earlier this fall for $1.75 ea.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I buy those same pins in the 10 pack and have only had one break when a large rock was in the snow on my sister in laws walkway, Only one I have ever broken and my personal Sno-Tek has them and has yet to break one.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I've never broken a shear bolt, but always have extras, cause I'm always fixing broken machines.....of course I always have extra blowers too!


----------



## mats (Feb 10, 2019)

About 5/year is my usual rate.
Gravel driveway and yes i do lower the skids all the way in the autumn


----------

